# faulty stool seal



## campner (Aug 25, 2003)

We have just bought a 2 yr. old 5th wheel. There was quite an odor in the bathroom & the rv maint.told us it was because the former owners hadn't used control chemicals as regularly as they should...if at all. After reading everything thing I can on various threads, I saw where the odor can be coming up if the seal isn't as tight at it should be. Last night I filled the stool with water and sure enough, this morn., the bowl was empty. Now, to my current problem...how do I replace this seal or will I need to drive it back to where we bought it & have them fix it? Any advice will be much appreciated. We are new to anything above a pop-up, so I'm going to be surfing these sites regularly. I've learned alot just in the last couple of weeks from them! Thanks to you all of you who contribute the questions and answers!


----------



## hertig (Aug 25, 2003)

faulty stool seal

If the seal in the toilet is bad, there is a fair chance that the seal on the dump valve is in equal shape.  

First thing to do is check that you don't have any leakage there.  Have you removed the cap on the dump pipe yet?  If there is liquid in the tank and none in the pipe, the dump valve is probably ok.  If the dump valve is bad, a replacement should be cheap and just bolt in place.

I don't know if or how easy it would be to replace the toilet valve; worst case would be getting a new toilet.  First see if the part is available, and if so and you are handy, you can try removing the toilet and seeing how accessible the valve is.

Another cause of odor in the bathroom is a plugged vent pipe.  Make sure no birds/hornets/etc have nested in yours.

Note that the existance of the odor is at least part of the problem.  Sounds like a real good cleaning of the tank is in order.  If you can do this at home, that would be best, but if not, perhaps renting a space at a local RV park would do.

Options for cleaning include various chemicals, repeated filling and flushing, a device which shoots water back up the dump pipe, and a wand you stick down the toilet and spray.  One trick which seems helpful for stuck on crud is filling the tank partway with water and ice cubes, then towing the trailer for a while before dumping.

Once you get the tank clean (no odor) and the valves in good condition, consider using at a minimum, a lubricant for the valve seals.


----------



## campner (Aug 25, 2003)

faulty stool seal

Thanks, John, for your prompt reply to my problem. I'm printing it off & will go down the list as to things to do. I sure appreciate it!


----------



## campner (Aug 25, 2003)

faulty stool seal

Thanks, John, for your prompt reply to my problem. I'm printing it off & will go down the list as to things to do. I sure appreciate it!


----------



## campner (Aug 25, 2003)

faulty stool seal

Thanks,John, for the rapid reply to my problem. I'm printing it off & will go down the list as to things to look for &/or do. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Gary B (Aug 25, 2003)

faulty stool seal

Hi camper, if water is leaking past the slide seal at the bottom of the stool, then it probaly toilet paper jamed in the silde groove, while holding the flush valve open you can use wire coat hanger and go around the groove to get out any TP that might be jamed in. Johnis right on with his suggestions, you can also fill the toilet tank about 2/3's full and pore in a 1/2 gal or so of clorox / hilex and let sit for a day or so to help with odors, and then use a toilet chemical and plenty of water. Good luck   :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## campner (Aug 26, 2003)

faulty stool seal

Guys, I found my problem..as disgusting as it may sound.  :dead:  After trying to disinfect the area several times, I felt around the bottom of the seal & it felt like it was covered with sand particles. I rubbed a bit of vaseline around it and the pieces immediately started turning loose. I did this a couple of times until it was clean & smooth, applied a very thin coat of vaseline and low & behold the thing is holding water!  This is one happy camper! :laugh:  Thanks again for your suggestions and stay close because I've got a feeling all my problems aren't going to be so easily solved. lol


----------

